# Everything you "should" know about overclocking your 5820k



## Isitizet (May 26, 2016)

Ok i started this thread to go over the complete overclocking guide on the 5820k since i have attempted and successfuly overclocked it to run stable on different speeds depending on certain settings.. continued..


----------



## Isitizet (May 26, 2016)

Ok so you have a 5820k now what .. well lets look at different motherboards suitable

there are a few options   like the  x-99deluxe which is like 550 big ones the x-99pro which is 400 and you have the x99a which is much cheaper and then other msi boards entering the market.. the msi is a bit iut of reach for current overclocking of this chip from what ive read and heard they are on par with asus

..If your aiming for a 4.7 to 4.8 ghz overclock i reccommend the x-99 Deluxe and the thermal take or cooler master neptune watercooler to achieve these speeds to begin with the cooler is 180$ .. DDR4 MEMORY 2133 or 2400 but 2133 is optimal

however the dominator mem at 2666 has proved to be very good .. memory above 2400 will cause your system to have a different xmp profile to begin with so you will be stuck there because the 5820k only supports 2133 butttttttt.. you can goo a bit further like the clock speed itself around 30 -40 % up to 2666 and 2666 is max anything and i mean anythjng above 2666 will require you to play with cpu strap at 25 and risk damaging your pc. however you can downclock it as well.

Keep in mind the backdoor way of overclocking which is bclock and cpu strap to reach your goal of 4.5 lets say is really a bit trickier than regular overclocking .. because it affects your entire system and the cpu would have to restablize on the new speed..

If you want a 4.4.-4.7 ghz overclock i recommend the x-99 pro motherboard with thermaltake and 2133 or 2400 mem..

If you want a 4.1.-4.4 (very hard to hit 4.4 very hard. ) i reccomend you go with x99 pro or x99a with dual fan thermaltake cooler which is a bit cheaper it has two fans and. A smaller radiator or the deepcool captain 240 ( like i have)or 340.  and you can you 2666 memory for this but better again to stick with 2133 or 2400 mhz

If* you are using two different kind of memory like me (16 gb dominator 2666 and 16 gb 3200 adata ) do not expect a stable overclock if the cards arent installed correctly or if they are underpowered..

Do not run aida 64 extreeme!!!!!!!
Do not run prime 95(noticable instability problems)

It will cause too much instability ..
with this chip run aida 64 engineer or asus real bench ..

I recommend m.2 drives with x99 pro and deluxe boards
its amazing .. samsung is selling them cheap you can have 2x 256 gb m.2 and have external ssd no prob ..

Overclock tips

I found it best to start off by only changing the cpu input to 1.95 and setting xmp profile and then changing your clock speed up to the ranges i provided depending on your hardware

I reccomend to take care when overclocking the  min and max cache freq ill tell you why down the line

Now if you bought the deepcool or any coller with thermal paste installed already .. I reccomend removing it and applying

(arctic ice )thermal paste
and take under consideration since the new chip is a bit bigger  at 22nm you will need a tad bit more paste .. how do you apply it you say?  Make a good ammount in the middle of the chip as a phat P or like a warm pile of dog shit on the emoji  and then corectly in one movement apply the cpu cooler correctly and press down hold down until you have a screw o. And the position it very lightly to be alighned simetriccaly with the rest of the cpu and then tighten  it up

If you are running one graphics card and want to overclock a 800 watt power supply will be needed

If you are running two like me you will need a 1050 min power supply to overclock your cpu and be happy..

I reccomend max of 2v on cpu input voltage and 1..35 on core voltage but you should never go that high unless you have the best build described in this thread  usually you will be anywhere around from 1.24v to 1.3..

Cpu cache voltage may be set at 1.25 and but if your using a slower ssd external or internal than sata express  or m.2 its best to just up the voltage and leave the setting at auto in bios

Very important..
System agent offset voltage should be .150 to .175 max

My specs are:
i downclocked my 3200 mem to 2666 like my dominator ddr4 and then i have my clocks set at 42   with xmp on  and 1.95 cpu input voltage or llc.

If your reaults vary i wana know 

Also keep in mind that if your pc is as fast as ricky bobby that doesent mean your storage is his son so i have to repeat this part eaither go sata express or m.2 to keep a steady flow  m.2 blew me away with it performance compared to anything else.

I hope this helps guys or if you have any questioms comments or would like me to share something i missed let me know  i plan on growing on this build..

one last thing to mention lets say you got your dream kit, built and successfuly overclocked your cpu.. I cant stress this enough with people .. in order to see your amazing speed in games and applications make sure you redownload or if you have an update up to get it for your gpu.. so make sure you reinstall your driver especially if your running sli because its tricky you can overclock your cpu to a perfevt limit and then go test it and mind fak yourself thinking its not stable but all its needed is a fresh graphics driver.. .. for m.2 users i reccomend  optimizing your drive after you get your speed as it only takes 2 seconds with m.2. P.s this also applies to bios updates or reverbs


----------



## TirNaNog (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, got mine running@4850MHz/1.34v, cache@4350/1.3v and memory@3300/14-16-16-34/1.45v.

Not using any fancy board, just an Asrock X99 Extreme6/3.1.

It's fully stable (12hrs P95).

A 600W PSU is enough, with both CPU and GPU OC'ed, 750W if you want to go high: I run mY 5820k and a 780 ti@1480/7950 on a 750 BeQuiet.


----------

